# Knee pain - what am I doing wrong?



## ArthursMam (14 February 2016)

I've recently returned to riding after a decade or more long break. 
My horse is 17hh ID, and massive in every way.
For the first few weeks I suffers the usually achy legs and bum but in the last few weeks I've experienced the most excruciating knee pain when I get off. It's both knees and therefore I know it's something I'm doing wrong rather than a medical problem.
The pain stops me from being able to put any weight on my legs when I dismount. I need to stand by the fence with my weight on my arms with tears in my eyes while the pain eases. 
The poor horse looks very confused. 
I'm not aware that's I'm gripping with my knees but I'm obviously doing something. I use a Harry Dabbs saddle with pro-jump stirrups and stirrup leathers. 
Any help would be most gratefully received. Please be as critical as you like!


----------



## highlandponygirl (14 February 2016)

It could be Patellar Tendonitis. I occasionally get this and had a bout of it for a while when I returned to riding too.

It is quite a common injury among runners or anything where there is impact to the knee. I guess riding could cause it too as we use our knee quite a lot for riding; movement, shock absorbment (rising trot/jumping/forward seat etc) and the weight you have in your heel will pass through your knee first.

I would go to your Dr anyway to get them to check it out and if it is the above it is worth seeing a physio as there a many exsercises to strenghthen the whole leg as well as the knee, if oyu are not able to see one then there are a few good videos on Youtube for examples.

Hope it heals quickly


----------



## Archiepoo (14 February 2016)

i used to get terrible knee pain and now  use flexy stirrups ,no pain now


----------



## smja (15 February 2016)

How long are you riding for, and how short are your stirrups (i.e. what's the angle between your upper and lower leg)?
Is your lower leg reasonably still or does it move around a lot?

I sometimes get bilateral knee pain if I'm riding in my jump saddle without taking time every 15 mins or so to stretch my legs


----------



## ArthursMam (15 February 2016)

Thanks everyone, your answers are all very helpful. 
I've been Riding for no more than an hour and I believe my stirrups to be the correct length. I wonder if it may be as simple as letting them down a couple of holes. I believe my position to be ok but it all feels very new and alien again to me now so it's likely I'm wrong! X


----------



## pennandh (16 February 2016)

One thing I would say, if it only hurts when you get off, rather than when you're riding, is that the drop from a 17-hander is rather a big one - is it possible that it's the hitting the ground that's the main issue?

I know I have problems with this, especially on bigger horses (but also on my own 13.1hh), and whilst I do have underlying knee issues that don't help, I find it's a lot more comfortable if I remember to give my ankles a good wiggle before dismounting and try to land on my toes so that my ankles and hips bend to take some of the impact, as well as my knees.

One other solution to landing-induced knee pain is to get off the side-saddle way (leg over the front, have a friend - traditionally an eligible gent, but it doesn't matter much - take your right hand whilst you hold the reins in your left, and hop down daintily with the friend providing a very small amount of support to steady the drop), which I find encourages me to use my ankles and hips properly on landing, but for gods' sakes don't do this on a horse you aren't certain will stand still because for the few seconds you're sat on sideways you're in quite a vulnerable position.

If the issue persists, it may well be worth seeing your GP about it - lots of structures in knees like to go wrong when worked hard, and whilst riding isn't on a par with running for destroying knees, it's not exactly the least stressful thing one can subject them to.


----------



## ArthursMam (21 February 2016)

Update for anyone interested......

I've begun cod liver oil!!

The kind physio I work with has taught me some exercises.

I've let my stirrup leathers down 5 holes (yes 5!)

I now get off side saddle. 

Result..... Not perfect but an amazing improvement! X


----------

